# pulling up codes....92 Sentra



## roonie (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello...does anyone know how to pull the codes on a 92 Sentra.I was told that in 1992 the Sentra codes can be read ..but they did not know the process of pulling codes without a scanner.thanks


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

TRY THIS :

1. Turn the ignition switch on, but do not start the engine. All of the
lights in the dash should be on.
2. Turn the 'diagnostic mode selector' screw on the ECU fully clockwise. The
check engine light will go
out. Wait 5 seconds, then turn the screw fully counter clockwise.
3. The check engine light will then begin to flash the trouble code. (number
of long flashes is the 1st digit,
number of short flashes is the 2nd digit)
4. To clear all stored codes and turn the check engine light off, turn the
screw fully clockwise. Wait 5
seconds, then turn the screw fully counter clockwise.
5. To keep the codes stored, simply turn the key off as the check engine
light is flashing and the ECU
will keep all stored codes and the check engine light will remain on.

Nissan Flash Codes
11 Crank Angle Sensor/Camshaft Position Sensor.
12 Air Flow Meter/Mass Air Flow Sensor.
13 Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor.
14 Vehicle Speed Sensor.
21 Ignition Signal.
22 Fuel Pump.
23 Idle Switch.
24 Throttle Valve Switch.
25 Idle Speed Control Valve.
28 Cooling Fan Circuit.
31 ECM.
32 EGR Function.
33 Heated Oxygen Sensor.
34 Knock Sensor.
35 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor.
36 EGR Control-Back Pressure Transducer.
37 Knock Sensor.
38 Right hand bank Closed Loop (B2).
41 Intake Air Temperature Sensor.
42 Fuel Temperature Sensor.
43 Throttle Position Sensor.
45 Injector Leak.
47 Crankshaft Position Sensor.
51 Injector Circuit.
53 Oxygen Sensor.
54 A/T Control.
55 No Malfunction.
63 No. 6 Cylinder Misfire.
64 No. 5 Cylinder Misfire.
65 No. 4 Cylinder Misfire.
66 No. 3 Cylinder Misfire.
67 No. 2 Cylinder Misfire.
68 No. 1 Cylinder Misfire.
71 Random Misfire.
72 TWC Function right hand bank.
73 TWC Function right hand bank.
76 Fuel Injection System Function right hand bank.
77 Rear Heated Oxygen Sensor Circuit.
82 Crankshaft Position Sensor.
84 A/T Diagnosis Communication Line.
85 VTC Solenoid Valve Circuit.
86 Fuel Injection System Function right hand bank.
87 Canister Control Solenoid Valve Circuit.
91 Front Heated Oxygen Sensor Heater Circuit right hand bank.
94 TCC Solenoid Valve.
95 Crankshaft Position Sensor.
98 Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor.
101 Front Heated Oxygen Sensor Heater Circuit right hand bank.
103 Park/Neutral Position Switch Circuit.
105 EGR and EGR Canister Control Solenoid Valve Circuit.
108 Canister Purge Control Valve Circuit.


----------



## roonie (Apr 23, 2007)

HATEnFATE said:


> TRY THIS :
> 
> 1. Turn the ignition switch on, but do not start the engine. All of the
> lights in the dash should be on.
> ...


and where might i find the ECU?.....ive read previously ,that the ECU is located under the console..is this correct?..in all my dumbness...what does the ECU appear to look like..sorry but im out of the 70s era...all grown up now..sure miss my 70 superbee


----------

